# Best WWII Trainer



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is for any type of trainer. If you chose other, please state it out with a reply.


----------



## davparlr (Mar 7, 2012)

Gotta be the AT-6/SNJ/whatever. great plane, did many things, was operational for a long time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 7, 2012)

What part of the training syllabus are we looking at? You had primary trainers and advanced trainers. Quite a span of horse power too. For a primary trainer built for the total zero time pilot - Piper J3 Cub.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 7, 2012)

missing the Jungmanns ,Fleet Finch and since you have twins in there as well the Anson , Beech 18 etc


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 7, 2012)

And who can forget the immortal Miles Magister, Miles Master or Airspeed Oxford (the latter being the only trainer ever to turn back an adversary army...ok, it didn't do it on its own but even so...)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2012)

To broad of a question. You have primary and advanced trainers. I agree with Joe.


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 8, 2012)

I think in WW2 you had four phases of training each with completely different aircraft.
Primary training- Piper Cubs , PT-19, etc might be performed by civilian flight schools,
Basic training- Bt-13, BT-9
Advanced training- Texans,
Transition training- P-39, early model P-40, P-51s,

And that's just a partial list for the Army, the Navy had it's own program with some of it's own unique aircraft. There's also navigation training aircraft, bombadier trainers, etc. Then there's all the other countries flight training programs, you can't just consider a token few aircraft.

A lot of unsung heros out there.


----------

